# NHL- My team is better than yours



## TheDraeg (Apr 17, 2014)

*Unless you are also a Sharks fan.
Lets go Sharks- Stanley Cup or bust!


----------



## MFB (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm a Sharks (Brent Burns specifically) and Bruins fans; but Sharks are probably gonna lose it to Anaheim in round 2. 

They WILL however Beat LA


----------



## Jlang (Apr 18, 2014)

I feel it is the sharks year. Sharks Bruins in the finals


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2014)

Jlang said:


> I feel it is the sharks year. Sharks Bruins in the finals



I'm expecting Colorado/Bruins, but I'd love - LOVE - to see SJ and the B's go head to head; especially after the sneak goal Krejci (my man on the B's) got in during the last game with under a second to go


----------



## Sofos (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm expecting either Sharks or Avs vs Bruins. I'm a big fan of both teams, and my top 3 are Bruins then a tie between Sharks/Avs. How about the Sharks tonight though?


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2014)

Sofos said:


> I'm expecting either Sharks or Avs vs Bruins. I'm a big fan of both teams, and my top 3 are Bruins then a tie between Sharks/Avs. How about the Sharks tonight though?



I WOULD watch the game if the fvcking Blues/Hawks game wasn't in triple overtime on the same channel as the LA/SJ game 

5-0 going into the third, I mean GOD DAMN!


----------



## Jlang (Apr 18, 2014)

Colorado is my team so I would LOVE to see them go from the second worst team in the league to making it to the cup, I just don't think they have the dept and experience yet, but soon. As for the sharks they have had a great team for a while but just never been able to make that final push, I think this may be there year.


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2014)

Jlang said:


> Colorado is my team so I would LOVE to see them go from the second worst team in the league to making it to the cup, I just don't think they have the dept and experience yet, but soon. As for the sharks they have had a great team for a while but just never been able to make that final push, I think this may be there year.



Second worst in the league, didn't they start pretty strong this year? I know they've got a lot of young talent and SERIOUS talent in between the pipes, so only thing I can think of actually lacking might be defenseman.


----------



## Sofos (Apr 18, 2014)

MFB said:


> Second worst in the league, didn't they start pretty strong this year? I know they've got a lot of young talent and SERIOUS talent in between the pipes, so only thing I can think of actually lacking might be defenseman.



Last season they finished 29/30. Also won 1st Pick, and used it on MacKinnon.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 18, 2014)

Betting on bust for the Sharks 

To an extent Colorado reminds me of the Pens in 07/08. Guessing this year will be an experience builder, then next year they'll go far


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 18, 2014)

My Blues rule. The rest of the teams lick donkey balls.


----------



## Pav (Apr 18, 2014)

Pens and Blues in the final this year.


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2014)

As an Avs fan, OP is incorrect.


----------



## SonicBlur (Apr 22, 2014)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> My Blues rule. The rest of the teams lick donkey balls.



Disagree. 

Let's go Hawks! This series isn't over just yet.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 24, 2014)

I am an Oilers fan. This thread title does not apply to me.


----------



## MFB (Apr 24, 2014)

RustInPeace said:


> I am an Oilers fan. This thread title does not apply to me.



Ben Scrivens says otherwise. I imagine next year the Oilers should fair better, the GM just need to figure out what the hell they're doing with what they've got


----------



## TheDraeg (Apr 24, 2014)

MFB said:


> Ben Scrivens says otherwise. I imagine next year the Oilers should fair better



Im not saying that you are wrong- but I will ask how many straight seasons you can keep saying that. How many first overall picks does that club need??


----------



## MFB (Apr 24, 2014)

TheDraeg said:


> Im not saying that you are wrong- but I will ask how many straight seasons you can keep saying that. How many first overall picks does that club need??



That's a question I can't answer since I remember jumping off the Bs wagon around 2007 when they were a shitshow


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 25, 2014)

Oilers do have some solid goaltending now in Scrivens and Fasth. There are so many other problems with this team I dont even know where to start, but things are actually starting to improve. Taylor Hall is an absolute BEAST


----------



## Pav (May 1, 2014)

TheDraeg said:


> Lets go Sharks- Stanley Cup or bust!



So...is this a bust?


----------



## MFB (May 1, 2014)

Pav said:


> So...is this a bust?



My feelings on the Sharks in one gif







Seriously, to go from a 3-0 lead in the series - AND A HIGH SCORING LEAD TOO! - to a fvcking 5-1 game 7 in round one?! WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED? I'm seriously disappointed in them as they killed it during the regular season.


----------



## TheDraeg (May 1, 2014)

Absolute bust. No doubt about it; and everyone knows it. No need to go on about what a colossal, monumental, galactically epic failure this was. I never liked the term 'choke'-- but we did, hard too. 

I want to slap these fools- if you dont want it bad enough, you'll never win it!! 
I just watched this go down in-person and I can admit that the better team won.


----------

